#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: مشکل نصب ویندوز xp با مادربرد گیگابایت H110 m-s2pt

## jaber_2020

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
یه سیستم هست با مادربرد گیگابایت H110 m-s2pt میخوام ویندوز xp نصب کنم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید باید چکار کنم در حالت عادی نصب ویندوز xp با مادربردهای سری جدید امکانپذیر نیست.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
> یه سیستم هست با مادربرد گیگابایت H110 m-s2pt میخوام ویندوز xp نصب کنم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید باید چکار کنم در حالت عادی نصب ویندوز xp با مادربردهای سری جدید امکانپذیر نیست.


واقعا  الله اکبر 
عزیز این  مادربرد  فقط ویندون سون بالا نصب میشه . 
پردازنده های  اسکای لیک  با  نرم افزار خود سازنده  فقط سون نصب میشوند و یا ویندوز 10 
به هیچ عنوان این برد سازگار با ویندوزهای ما قبل 7 نیست . نه پردازنده و نه مادربرد

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## jaber_2020

> واقعا  الله اکبر 
> عزیز این  مادربرد  فقط ویندون سون بالا نصب میشه . 
> پردازنده های  اسکای لیک  با  نرم افزار خود سازنده  فقط سون نصب میشوند و یا ویندوز 10 
> به هیچ عنوان این برد سازگار با ویندوزهای ما قبل 7 نیست . نه پردازنده و نه مادربرد


هیچگونه راهی نداره واسه نصب ویندوز xp ؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMD

خیر هیچ راهی نداره . نه پردازنده  ونه مادربرد به دلیل  محدودیت های سخت افزاری  xp  به هیچ عنوان نمیشه .

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*hoseyn1258*

----------

